# Spring Swap & Sell Meet



## todd401 (Jun 26, 2011)

Tri-State Gas Engine and Tractor Association, Inc. at the club grounds, adjacent to the Jay County Fairgrounds, Portland, IN. 30th annual Swap and Sell. May 16-19, 2012. Consignment auction May 19th at 1:00 PM. This event is known to have mostly garden tractors, engines and equipment.


----------

